# Suggest the best VFM 32 inch Full HD TV for 32k Budget this festive season !!



## ritwick (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I plan to buy a 32 inch LED TV within a month in this festive season.
Budget is 32k. (max). A value for money option preferred. 

Requirements are :


 32 inch LED - FULL HD display
 Brands like LG, Sony, Samsung preferred but you can list other VFM options as well as i'm willing to explore all possibilities.
 3D, Smart TV functionality not required.
 Picture quality must be good, speakers need not to be good as i'll be hooking it to external speakers.
 Connectivity options like HDMI must as i might be using it as computer screen to play movies, videos etc.  Other features like DLNA, Miracast would be an added advantage


So please suggest me the best option that would suit me as well as other people who are going to buy a TV this diwali and festive season !! Thanks.


----------



## Minion (Oct 4, 2013)

Increase your budget by 4k and get  Philips LED TV 32PFL7977 its the best budget 3D tv you can get.


----------



## ritwick (Oct 8, 2013)

Minion said:


> Increase your budget by 4k and get  Philips LED TV 32PFL7977 its the best budget 3D tv you can get.


 Well i can't increase my budget. Well, anyways have a look at these 2 LG models : 

LG 32LN5400
LG 32LS4600

Both are IPS panels, and have good reviews. Priced around 31000 Rs. Let me know if you find the differences between them. BTW, viewing distance is around 7 feet.


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2013)

ritwick said:


> Well i can't increase my budget. Well, anyways have a look at these 2 LG models :
> 
> LG 32LN5400
> LG 32LS4600
> ...



IPS is not always better it may have little upper hand in viewing angle but IPS are low on contrast ratio.
Main criteria to buy a led tv should be
1)Processing Engine
3)contrast ratio
2)Panel quality(Type of panel, Panel refresh rate)
Get
Philips LED 32PFL6977 
It has very good picture processing engine, good panel good sound and is available under your budget around 28k.


----------



## ritwick (Oct 14, 2013)

Minion said:


> IPS is not always better it may have little upper hand in viewing angle but IPS are low on contrast ratio.
> Main criteria to buy a led tv should be
> 1)Processing Engine
> 3)contrast ratio
> ...



Thanks Minion. The Philips LED 32PFL6977 seems to be a good VFM option. However there are three things that i'd like to know :
1. Does it have a 3.5mm audio out port, so that i can plug external speaker (altec lansing vs2621) to it ?
2. How useful is this DDB tech. for us indians ? I mean if we are using DTH services like dish tv, tata sky hd etc. ?
3. I should be able to connect it to laptop via HDMI to use as monitor and watch movies right ??

Bye. Thanks again.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

Any tv having hdmi port will be able to connect to laptop.  Dth are important since hd is what makes the tv quality justified.


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2013)

ritwick said:


> Thanks Minion. The Philips LED 32PFL6977 seems to be a good VFM option. However there are three things that i'd like to know :
> 1. Does it have a 3.5mm audio out port, so that i can plug external speaker (altec lansing vs2621) to it ?
> 2. How useful is this DDB tech. for us indians ? I mean if we are using DTH services like dish tv, tata sky hd etc. ?
> 3. I should be able to connect it to laptop via HDMI to use as monitor and watch movies right ??
> ...



1)It does have 3.5mm jack.
2)DDB is a important feature you don't need any D2H box to enjoy satellite services It also increases picture & sound quality according to philips.
3)You can connect laptop through HDMI it even has a vga port.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 15, 2013)

what about samsung plz suggest in that one...!!!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Philips LED 32PFL6977 it is a good option to buy why do you want to ho with sammy when you can get better at a low price.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2013)

See some Panasonic, after Sony that's the only brand I like.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 15, 2013)

philips is not available at the moment at dealers near me.. i'm thinking to get sony 32R422 or panasonic 32E5D.

Is philips better then these 2. plz suggest. a quick reply will be appreciated .


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> philips is not available at the moment at dealers near me.. i'm thinking to get sony 32R422 or panasonic 32E5D.
> 
> Is philips better then these 2. plz suggest. a quick reply will be appreciated .



Well what you are asking is a totally personal preference. 
Say I hate Sony my dad likes it he got Sony in living room and bed room.  I got sammy in my room coz I like their display.  So checking out personally is always a good option.  But looks like Philips is not available near you so first check out the two near you.


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2013)

I suggest to to Order Philips tv if you can't wait then look at Panasonic VIERA TH-L32E6D true beauty i must say Sony  32R422  is not worth it.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice one.
KDL-32W650A : W650A Series : BRAVIA


----------



## coolnikhil (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys.. is philips 32PFL7977 better than LG 32LA6130.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2013)

Minion said:


> IPS is not always better it may have little upper hand in viewing angle but *IPS are low on contrast ratio*.
> Main criteria to buy a led tv should be
> 1)Processing Engine
> 3)contrast ratio
> ...



lol you seem to be the most misinformed person here


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2013)

^IPS are low on contrast ratio you can see it if you compare a LG led tv with Samsung.
See this link
*www.tnpanel.com/tn-vs-ips-va/


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 18, 2013)

I own a Philips 32PFL6977 and it is simply the best option within 40k budget for 32inch LED TV.
It cost is around 28k.

Comparision against Samsung's F series and Sony's 33X series
1. PQ is amazing, thanks to super contrast 8000.000:1, flawless 240hz PMR and Pixel Plus HD 1080p. 
2. Sound is very loud, backed with 20W speakers.
3. Connectivity is great, offers 1 usb and 3 hdmi ports.
4. Has DDB and 1 year platinum HD pack free.
5. Warranty is about 3 years.
6. Cost is way cheaper than Samsungs and Sonys.
7. Slim and has narrow bezeel.

Aur kya chahiye


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 19, 2013)

dear Pratik385 does it have wireless connectivity (wi-fi) or smart phone connectivity like DLNA or MHL and VGA input for PC?

DEAR friends, i'm thinking to buy Panasonic VIERA TH-L32E6D and it is priced at 39500/- at Kota rajasthan,

is there some better option than this or shoud i go for it.

i also want to know weather there is a vga input port or not. i think its not there.??!!

Plz Reply.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 19, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> dear Pratik385 does it have wireless connectivity (wi-fi) or smart phone connectivity like DLNA or MHL and VGA input for PC?
> 
> DEAR friends, i'm thinking to buy Panasonic VIERA TH-L32E6D and it is priced at 39500/- at Kota rajasthan,
> 
> ...



Deal looks nice
Regarding the vga you should personally check it out.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks $hadow, i purchased PANASONIC viera 32E6D last night, but it doesn;t have a vga port. but it has 3 HDMI port, 2 USB port and SWIPE and SHARE feature is awesome.....


----------



## $hadow (Oct 20, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> thanks $hadow, i purchased PANASONIC viera 32E6D last night, but it doesn;t have a vga port. but it has 3 HDMI port, 2 USB port and SWIPE and SHARE feature is awesome.....


What else do you need from it. A good buy


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

If you try a couple of showrooms and bargain hard then I am sure you will be able to get Samsung F5100 in or around your budget.


----------



## dabster (Nov 11, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^IPS are low on contrast ratio you can see it if you compare a LG led tv with Samsung.
> See this link
> TN Vs. IPS Vs. VA | TN Panel.com


And the same link suggests that today's IPS are way ahead and better contrast and blacks. Personally i prefer the color reproduction by LED IPS panels which is incomparable.


----------

